# pm o mp che dir si voglia



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

il lungo percorso che sto facendo in questo forum mi fa riflettere sul fatto che ricevo pochissimi pm e i pochi che ricevo son tutti di donne.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





questo mi fa sentire emarginata e bellamente ignorata..

non capisco perchè ,perchè la mia carica erotica e sensuale qui non riesce a sfondare..

se volete vi descrivo minuziosamente i miei capezzoli e vi dico quante gocce mollo nel perizoma..


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Agosto 2008)

Domani mi clono con un nick maschile e inizio a corteggiarti.

Quanto mi dai?


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

descrivimi minuziosamente i tuoi capezzoli


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

il fatto di essere tornata vergine non è che aiuta...spaventa un po'....


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> il fatto di essere tornata vergine non è che aiuta...spaventa un po'....


non è che prima ne ricevessi una sporta 

	
	
		
		
	


	








e poi in realtà dovrebbe acchiappare un casino


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Domani mi clono con un nick maschile e inizio a corteggiarti.
> 
> Quanto mi dai?


alla frase "quanto mi dai" il gioco cessa come per incanto


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

secondo me è per l'alito


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> alla frase "quanto mi dai" il gioco cessa come per incanto


Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.... quanto sei braccino corto! 
Neanche una donazione ogni tanto per l'AZA?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> secondo me è per l'alito


ma se mi spunta un fiore in bocca!!!


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

allora?
sti capezzoli?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.... quanto sei braccino corto!
> Neanche una donazione ogni tanto per l'AZA?


eterna gratitudine e vai con Dio


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> descrivimi minuziosamente i tuoi capezzoli


e della goccia non diciamo nulla??


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

quello è un problema che risolveremo più avanti..


----------



## Old Zyp (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il lungo percorso che sto facendo in questo forum mi fa riflettere sul fatto che ricevo pochissimi pm e i pochi che ricevo son tutti di donne..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mangiato vipere ? 

magari è il modo in cui ti poni

magari sono le tue posizioni così ferme

magari è un caso 

cmq il tuo messaggio ha un indirizzo preciso


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non è che prima ne ricevessi una sporta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si ma ormai agli over 35enni spaventa..prova con disperso o libertà di scelta... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ps: ma dov'è finito lds? mi è simpatico...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si ma ormai agli over 35enni spaventa..prova con disperso o libertà di scelta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


racchio maleducato


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> mangiato vipere ?
> 
> magari è il modo in cui ti poni
> 
> ...


in realtà la domanda era proprio questa.
il modo in cui ci si pone.


----------



## Old Zyp (28 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> quello è un problema che risolveremo più avanti..


 
o forse peggiorerà più avanti


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> racchio maleducato


con lds ti faresti anche dei bei we sulla costiera e con disperso delle belle trombe...vedrai come sarai più assiduamente profonda...lamentati!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (28 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ps: ma dov'è finito lds? mi è simpatico...


è in vacanza...


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> o forse peggiorerà più avanti


zyp..da lì non esce nulla 
parafrasando è più facile che un ricco entri nel regno dei cieli che una goccia esca di lì....


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> è in vacanza...


ah! non ricordavo...alla faccia nostra/mia!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> zyp..da lì non esce nulla
> parafrasando è più facile che un ricco entri nel regno dei cieli che una goccia esca di lì....


e certo, non faccio plin plin da un mese..sono diventata come una malata d'itterizia


----------



## Old Zyp (28 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> zyp..da lì non esce nulla
> parafrasando è più facile che un ricco entri nel regno dei cieli che una goccia esca di lì....


 
bella !  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Asudem

vuoi esser corteggiata ? bene, abbandona la corazza ed accetta ciò che spesso limita i tuoi incontri o pm o quel che vuoi


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e certo, non faccio plin plin da un mese..sono diventata come una malata d'itterizia
























l'era una metafora....caso mai gonfia per l'urea mica gialla per l'itterizia...tiè!


----------



## Mari' (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il lungo percorso che sto facendo in questo forum mi fa riflettere sul fatto che ricevo pochissimi pm e i pochi che ricevo son tutti di donne..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... pensa che poco dopo il mio arrivo qua dentro consigliai ad ad,min di eliminare gli MP ... per poco non mi hanno linciata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   cosa sarebbe Tradimento punto net senza gli MP?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> bella !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se abbandono la corazza non rispondo degli effetti collaterali


----------



## Old Zyp (28 Agosto 2008)

infatti cos'è il tradimento senza il subtradimento ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






senza pm manco le quaglie rimangon qui .......


----------



## Old Zyp (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se abbandono la corazza non rispondo degli effetti collaterali


 
bene quindi sarai montata da un orda di indiani arrapati ! occhio !


----------



## Mari' (28 Agosto 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> infatti cos'è il tradimento senza il subtradimento ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... e' vero. Va avanti solo grazie agli MP


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... pensa che poco dopo il mio arrivo qua dentro consigliai ad ad,min di eliminare gli MP ... per poco non mi hanno linciata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per me lo stesso di ora


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

adesso mi sparo una pennica.
quando torno voglio trovare la casella piena di zozzerie


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

una volta che hai il tel che ti frega dei pm?


----------



## Old Confù (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il lungo percorso che sto facendo in questo forum mi fa riflettere sul fatto che ricevo pochissimi pm e i pochi che ricevo son tutti di donne..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cara Asu,
empatizzo e mi accodo a te e al tuo appello....ahimè nemmeno io in 1 anno che frequesto questo forum ho mai ricevuto il benchè minimo mp bramoso!!!!nn mi fila nessuno!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 & volevo sottolineare....è UNA VERGOGNA.....almeno un _"ciao bella gnocca"_ pensavo di meritarmelo!!!!che tristezza infinita!!!!


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Cara Asu,
> empatizzo e mi accodo a te e al tuo appello....ahimè nemmeno io in 1 anno che frequesto questo forum ho mai ricevuto il benchè minimo mp bramoso!!!!nn mi fila nessuno!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


_ciao bella gnocca_


----------



## Grande82 (28 Agosto 2008)

ebbene sì, invece io l'ho ricevuto!!!! 
Rosicate, donne, rosicate!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> _ciao bella gnocca_


Ha detto im mp...


----------



## Mari' (28 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me lo stesso di ora


Per te, per me, e per pochissimi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non per tutti pero'.


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ha detto im mp...


in chiaro è più chic


----------



## Old cornofrancese (28 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per te, per me, e per pochissimi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'io scelgo duplo' (cit.)


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> in chiaro è più chic


ecco cos'era


----------



## Old Confù (28 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> _ciao bella gnocca_


sapevo che tu mi avresti capito!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 sono commossa....

grazie di cuore mia gnocchissima brugoletta!!!!


----------



## Mari' (28 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> 'io scelgo duplo' (cit.)



... non ti affaticare


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

*confù*

adesso confessalo...negli ultimi minuti quanti pm hai ricevuto?


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

bisogna anche vedere che scopo ha il pm.
se è broccoloso o se è per scambiarsi qualche confidenza, link  o per altro.
e poi certo, il modo in cui ti poni può invitare o no a scrivere pm


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

a me mai nessuno che mi ha mandato in mp le sue coordinate bancarie online con la password per autobonificarmi....non avete nessuna sensibilià e coraggio...


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> bisogna anche vedere che scopo ha il pm.
> se è broccoloso o se è per scambiarsi qualche confidenza, link  o per altro.
> e poi certo, il modo in cui ti poni può invitare o no a scrivere pm


mmmmmmmmm nel dubbio.....


----------



## Old Confù (28 Agosto 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ebbene sì, invece io l'ho ricevuto!!!!
> Rosicate, donne, rosicate!!!!


giammai ricevetti offesa più grande!!!pagherai caro questo affronto!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

Io quasi, quasi sarei per eliminarli i PM... gli unici che ricevo sono una valanga di minchiate da MM


----------



## Old Confù (28 Agosto 2008)

*Ale&cornettofranch!!!!*



Italia1 ha detto:


> adesso confessalo...negli ultimi minuti quanti pm hai ricevuto?


ehm....

ringrazio vivamente i miei (finti) fans....
che però hanno contribuito a farmi sentire veramente donna negli ultimi 5 minuti!!!!


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> ehm....
> 
> hanno contribuito a farmi sentire veramente donna negli ultimi 5 minuti!!!!
















   donna..


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> a me mai nessuno che mi ha mandato in mp le sue coordinate bancarie online con la password per autobonificarmi....non avete nessuna sensibilià e coraggio...



Hai ragione.

Ma io mi voglio fidare di te e darti la mia prova d'amore... ti spediro' un pm con le coordinate della mia carta di credito...


----------



## Grande82 (28 Agosto 2008)

il mio decantava la mia bellezza.
secondo voi non mi ha più riscritto perchè ho rivelato che non ero io quella dell'avatar?


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> il mio decantava la mia bellezza.
> secondo voi non mi ha più riscritto perchè ho rivelato che non ero io quella dell'avatar?


il tuo avatar può in effetti essere ingannevole.
ma gli avevi spedito la tua foto vera?


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Agosto 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> il mio decantava la mia bellezza.
> secondo voi non mi ha più riscritto perchè ho rivelato che non ero io quella dell'avatar?


Non sei tu?!?!?


----------



## Old Confù (28 Agosto 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> il mio decantava la mia bellezza.
> secondo voi non mi ha più riscritto perchè ho rivelato che non ero io quella dell'avatar?



credo che in realtà sia stato quando ha capito la realtà su di te!!!!

cioè....udite, udite forumisti.....

Grande in realtà è un uomo!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













(l'avevo detto io che avresti pagato!!!!)....


----------



## Old Zyp (28 Agosto 2008)

Originalmente inviato da *Grande82*  
_il mio decantava la mia bellezza._
_secondo voi non mi ha più riscritto perchè ho rivelato che non ero io quella dell'avatar?_

no perchè ha capito che non c'era trippa per gatti


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> Ma io mi voglio fidare di te e darti la mia prova d'amore... ti spediro' un pm con le coordinate della mia carta di credito...


le prepagate con 15 euro di saldo non sono benaccette..


----------



## La Lupa (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io quasi, quasi sarei per eliminarli i PM... gli unici che ricevo sono una valanga di minchiate da MM


















Anche a me starebbe bene!

Giusto per rispondere a chi, come Marì, riesce a scrivere una cosa come questa:



> ... e' vero. Va avanti solo grazie agli MP

















Combinazione l'ho già scritto ieri... e lo ribadisco oggi... ma siete davvero convinti di un mondo che non esiste!

Questo forum va avanti grazie ad un sacco di gente carina che chiacchiera, ragiona e scherza.

Se eliminassimo i pm non sparirebbe il forum.

Più probabilmente sparirebbero solo gli utenti impiccioni.

Cosa che credo non ci farebbe stracciare le vesti.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> le prepagate con 15 euro di saldo non sono benaccette..



E vabe' allora sara' per la prossima volta


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

e Lee Harvey Hoswald era pagato dagli alieni provenienti da aldebaran...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Anche a me starebbe bene!
> 
> Giusto per rispondere a chi, come Marì, riesce a scrivere una cosa come questa:
> 
> ...


Almeno non le vesti della domenica


----------



## Grande82 (28 Agosto 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> Originalmente inviato da *Grande82*
> _il mio decantava la mia bellezza._
> _secondo voi non mi ha più riscritto perchè ho rivelato che non ero io quella dell'avatar?_
> 
> no perchè ha capito che non c'era trippa per gatti


quando intendo sparito voglio dire.... dall'intero forum1!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E vabe' allora sara' per la prossima volta


la prossima volta? quale prossima volta...io voglio vincere adesso!!!!!!!!
citazione...avete 10 secondi per dire di chi è....


----------



## Grande82 (28 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> il tuo avatar può in effetti essere ingannevole.
> *ma gli avevi spedito la tua foto vera*?





Confù ha detto:


> credo che in realtà sia stato quando ha capito la realtà su di te!!!!
> 
> cioè....udite, udite forumisti.....
> 
> ...


ebbene sì!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quando intendo sparito voglio dire.... dall'intero forum1!!!


minchia ma quanto sei cessa allora?


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Almeno non le vesti della domenica
























che forma! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ti deformerai nel corso della giornata....


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2008)

che poi mi sembrano più sani i mp dei marpioni rispetto a quelli degli intrallazzatori e impiccioni


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e Lee Harvey Hoswald era pagato dagli alieni provenienti da aldebaran...


Ma dai...io questa cosa non l'ho mai sentita... comunque lui era schizzoide... senza alieni di mezzo


----------



## Old Confù (28 Agosto 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quando intendo sparito voglio dire.... dall'intero forum1!!!



Ma cosa gli fai agli uomini tu?!?


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Ma cosa gli fai agli uomini tu?!?


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma dai...io questa cosa non l'ho mai sentita... comunque lui era schizzoide... senza alieni di mezzo


certe volte non so se ci fai o ci sei...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> certe volte non so se ci fai o ci sei...



Cosa dici?


----------



## Mari' (28 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Anche a me starebbe bene!
> 
> Giusto per rispondere a chi, come Marì, riesce a scrivere una cosa come questa:
> 
> ...



A questo punto cancelliamo la moderazione ... non serve un cazzo.


----------



## Grande82 (28 Agosto 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Ma cosa gli fai agli uomini tu?!?


se vuoi ti mando in mp il listino prezzi!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cosa dici?


se lo sapessi starei qui a parlare con te? siamo seri...


----------



## Old Confù (28 Agosto 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> se vuoi ti mando in mp il listino prezzi!!!!


listino prezzi.....geniale!!!!!

che mente da imprenditrice!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Almeno non le vesti della domenica


Aaaaa non lo so... io la domenica...

...non mi vesto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Resto nudo e manifesto!*





*cit


----------



## Old Zyp (28 Agosto 2008)

Lupa, hai ragione nel dire che i pm non sono essenziali, però posso dire che se venissero tolti, salirebbe la % di utenti donna e non so poi quanto potrebbe esser bello; anche perchè vi scannate spesso, e spesso ci son tensioni e litigi cose che tra ometti da forum non succede mai, chissà perchè 

impiaccioni..... esagerata....... ci sono sicuramente però non penso si iscrivano per cercar donne, altrimenti avremmo 30000 utenti


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Aaaaa non lo so... io la domenica...
> 
> ...non mi vesto.
> 
> ...


comunista!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> Lupa, hai ragione nel dire che i pm non sono essenziali, però posso dire che se venissero tolti, salirebbe la % di utenti donna e non so poi quanto potrebbe esser bello; anche perchè vi scannate spesso, e spesso ci son tensioni e litigi cose che tra ometti da forum non succede mai, chissà perchè
> 
> impiaccioni..... esagerata....... ci sono sicuramente però non penso si iscrivano per cercar donne, altrimenti avremmo 30000 utenti


mah zyp mica vero...personalmente non sto a guardare se è un uomo o una donna se devo dire qualcosa che può poi sfociare in un litigio...


----------



## Old Confù (28 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> mah zyp mica vero...personalmente non sto a guardare se è un uomo o una donna se devo dire qualcosa che può poi sfociare in un litigio...


quotolo...

non ho capito cosa c'entra il fatto che salirebbe il nemero di donne!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> quotolo...
> 
> non ho capito cosa c'entra il fatto che salirebbe il nemero di donne!!!!


perchè se non ci fossero i pm gli uomini che sono qui per broccolare andrebbero da un'altra parte....ma dico...ewsistono le mails...skype...msn...cazzate!


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> perchè se non ci fossero i pm gli uomini che sono qui per broccolare andrebbero da un'altra parte....ma dico...ewsistono le mails...skype...msn...cazzate!




















   uomo...


----------



## Old Confù (28 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> perchè se non ci fossero i pm gli uomini che sono qui per broccolare andrebbero da un'altra parte....ma dico...ewsistono le *mails...skype...msn...cazzate*!



obviously!!!!


----------



## Bruja (28 Agosto 2008)

*Italia1*



Italia1 ha detto:


> perchè se non ci fossero i pm gli uomini che sono qui per broccolare andrebbero da un'altra parte....ma dico...ewsistono le mails...skype...msn...cazzate!


Già esistono... e vengono sicuramente usate .... ma forse non sono sufficienti. I messaggi privati fanno da filtro preselettivo per le altre opzioni.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Già esistono... e vengono sicuramente usate .... ma forse non sono sufficienti. I messaggi privati fanno da filtro preselettivo per le altre opzioni....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è vero...ma dire che si usano i mp quasi esclusivamente per broccolare è un'eresia...ogni volta che leggo che questo forum è preso come un sito di incontri amorosi (tanto per essere politically correct) mi girano un po' le balle...anche perchè spesso si dice che oltre allo specifico argomento del forum stesso questo posto è come un bar...ma in un bar non è anche lecito fare conoscenze e magari possono sfociare in qualcosa d'altro? a me sembra un po' una snobberia dire sempre 'sta cosa...che c'è di male se due si incontrano per caso e magari si piacciono proprio per quello che leggono e che poi continuano magari a dirsi in pvt (che siano i mp del forum, il cell, il tel di casa o i segnali di fumo)?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> è vero...ma dire che si usano i mp quasi esclusivamente per broccolare è un'eresia...ogni volta che leggo che questo forum è preso come un sito di incontri amorosi (tanto per essere politically correct) mi girano un po' le balle...anche perchè spesso si dice che oltre allo specifico argomento del forum stesso questo posto è come un bar...ma in un bar non è anche lecito fare conoscenze e magari possono sfociare in qualcosa d'altro? a me sembra un po' una snobberia dire sempre 'sta cosa...che c'è di male se due si incontrano per caso e magari si piacciono proprio per quello che leggono e che poi continuano magari a dirsi in pvt (che siano i mp del forum, il cell, il tel di casa o i segnali di fumo)?


Nulla.
Concordo col tuo punto di vista.
Ma se c'è chi cerca di "conoscere" la maggior parte dei clienti de bar ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Anche perché più che un bar questo è il bar di un circolo a tema e mi sembra come se qualcuno andasse al Milan club per cercare di far diventare interisti...


----------



## Old Confù (28 Agosto 2008)

*sarò impopolare ma...*

se uno broccola un pò, che male c'è?!? è una comunità virtuale...ma come in quelle reali può capitare che qualcuno si piaccia...

sta poi all'intelligenza di ognuno non farla sfociare in una cosa "squallida"...

Personalmente, mi sono iscritta al forum per un motivo(che poi è il titolo del forum stesso)...e non mi è mai venuto in mente di provarci con qualcuno, e nessuno l'ha fatto con me!!!

ma anche se ci avessero provato, suppongo che con gentilezza e cortesia(senza offendere nessuno)...si può risolvere la cosa e mettere a posto la persona(laddovè andrebbe anche tangere la vita di qualcun'altro), oppure, dare un prosieguo se si è single ed interessati...

certo non siamo su meetic e affini, quindi non si dovrebbe sfruttare il forum a questo scopo...ma se capita in maniera non calcolata, non credo sia un dramma!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nulla.
> Concordo col tuo punto di vista.
> *Ma se c'è chi cerca di "conoscere" la maggior parte dei clienti de bar* ...
> 
> ...


ci metteresti tutte e due le mani sul fuoco che è così? forse sono solo io che sono ingenuo...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Già esistono... e vengono sicuramente usate .... ma forse non sono sufficienti. I messaggi privati fanno da filtro preselettivo per le altre opzioni....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicuramente, ma credo che nessuno li usi per fare nulla che non potrebbe fare con MSN o Skype...

Poi se io voglio chiederti come sta il gatto o come hai passato le vacanze o raccontarti qualcosa della mia vita e chiederti un consiglio, mi sembra cosa buona e giusta che lo faccia in privato... ti ho conosciuta qua e il forum rimane comunque un punto in comune non indifferente.

Per cui non vedo perche' proibire a tutti l'alcool per colpa di 4 minchioni che ne abusano.


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2008)

mi pare che siam tutti grandi e vaccinati e ciascuno fa dei pm l'utilizzo che desidera.
se entro in un forum per un motivo e poi ci trovo persone che mi interessano non vedo il problema 
se qualcuno lo utilizza stile sito incontri vivendo di pm si vede che trova rispondenza...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ci metteresti tutte e due le mani sul fuoco che è così? forse sono solo io che sono ingenuo...


Forse qualcuno che fa così ...c'è...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sicuramente, ma credo che nessuno li usi per fare nulla che non potrebbe fare con MSN o Skype...
> 
> Poi se io voglio chiederti come sta il gatto o come hai passato le vacanze o raccontarti qualcosa della mia vita e chiederti un consiglio, mi sembra cosa buona e giusta che lo faccia in privato... ti ho conosciuta qua e il forum rimane comunque un punto in comune non indifferente.
> 
> Per cui non vedo perche' proibire a tutti l'alcool per colpa di 4 minchioni che ne abusano.


Quoto


----------



## Old Zyp (28 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> è vero...ma dire che si usano i mp quasi esclusivamente per broccolare è un'eresia...ogni volta che leggo che questo forum è preso come un sito di incontri amorosi (tanto per essere politically correct) mi girano un po' le balle...anche perchè spesso si dice che oltre allo specifico argomento del forum stesso questo posto è come un bar...ma in un bar non è anche lecito fare conoscenze e magari possono sfociare in qualcosa d'altro? a me sembra un po' una snobberia dire sempre 'sta cosa...che c'è di male se due si incontrano per caso e magari si piacciono proprio per quello che leggono e che poi continuano magari a dirsi in pvt (che siano i mp del forum, il cell, il tel di casa o i segnali di fumo)?


infatti nulla !


----------



## Old Zyp (28 Agosto 2008)

un giorno provai a mandare un pm ad una signorina .... la tastierà esplose da quel momento ho paura a dgt la p dopo la m

ancor oggi i tremano le mani


----------



## Bruja (28 Agosto 2008)

*Italia1*



Italia1 ha detto:


> è vero...ma dire che si usano i mp quasi esclusivamente per broccolare è un'eresia...ogni volta che leggo che questo forum è preso come un sito di incontri amorosi (tanto per essere politically correct) mi girano un po' le balle...anche perchè spesso si dice che oltre allo specifico argomento del forum stesso questo posto è come un bar...ma in un bar non è anche lecito fare conoscenze e magari possono sfociare in qualcosa d'altro? a me sembra un po' una snobberia dire sempre 'sta cosa...che c'è di male se due si incontrano per caso e magari si piacciono proprio per quello che leggono e che poi continuano magari a dirsi in pvt (che siano i mp del forum, il cell, il tel di casa o i segnali di fumo)?


Naturalmente non c'é niente di male.... ma non puoi certo asserire che la conoscenza, il dialogo, lo scambiarsi opinioni e pareri, evitino anche altre forme di "conoscenza".
Sia chiaro, non si avrebbe nulla da eccepire, alla fine danno via del loro; ecco magari sarebbe gradito, e non per snobismo, che le eventuali rese dei conti continuassero a farle in privato......
Bruja


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2008)

di massima non li uso ma non vedo perché dovrei proibire agli altri di farlo


----------



## Old Zyp (28 Agosto 2008)

chi fa reso conto ?

manco me ne accorgo ..... quanto son attento .... e poi chissenefrega ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





che ognuno faccia ciò che vuole ....

a me da fastidio il litigio e le battute acide tra utenti che non la marpioneria da pm


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Naturalmente non c'é niente di male.... ma non puoi certo asserire che la conoscenza, il dialogo, lo scambiarsi opinioni e pareri, evitino anche altre forme di "conoscenza".
> Sia chiaro, non si avrebbe nulla da eccepire, alla fine danno via del loro; ecco magari sarebbe gradito, e non per snobismo, che le eventuali rese dei conti continuassero a farle in privato......
> Bruja


io non lo asserisco affatto..anzi direi il contrario....,
ehehehe sei una volpina...io continuerò a farlo in chiaro perchè se lo facessi in pvt la bile non si verserebbe e il mio scopo è *evidentemente* quello...mi spiace se a qualcuno provoca fastidio...


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> *chi fa reso conto* ?
> 
> manco me ne accorgo ..... quanto son attento .... e poi chissenefrega ?
> 
> ...


io...zyp..... sono io....


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> io...zyp..... sono io....


per essere chiari, 
personalmente non mi da fastidio solo 
precisavo il fatto che non era mia intenzione fare "comunella " nel dare addosso a quell'utente


----------



## Mari' (28 Agosto 2008)

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR che gelo ... succede sempre quando si tocca l'argomento MP e moderazione BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> per essere chiari,
> personalmente non mi da fastidio solo
> precisavo il fatto che non era mia intenzione fare "comunella " nel dare addosso a quell'utente


mica ti ho mai detto che tu o altri dovete essere d'accordo o in combutta con me...poi è ovvio che "sfrutto" ogni occasione buona...e mi prendo anche la responsabilità se qualcuno "sfruttato" mi mandasse pesantemente a quel paese...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

Anche io per essere sincera preferisco andare addosso per conto mio


----------



## La Lupa (28 Agosto 2008)

Io non ci capisco più niente.


----------



## Bruja (28 Agosto 2008)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Sicuramente, ma credo che nessuno li usi per fare nulla che non potrebbe fare con MSN o Skype...
> 
> Poi se io voglio chiederti come sta il gatto o come hai passato le vacanze o raccontarti qualcosa della mia vita e chiederti un consiglio, mi sembra cosa buona e giusta che lo faccia in privato... ti ho conosciuta qua e il forum rimane comunque un punto in comune non indifferente.
> 
> Per cui non vedo perche' proibire a tutti l'alcool per colpa di 4 minchioni che ne abusano.


 
Infatti "usare" è buono e giusto.... l'abuso può pregiudicarne l'uso. 
Nessuno vuole trrattar il forum come l'asilo Mariuccia: é come per le posate, il coltello serve a tagliare, ma volendo lo si può utilizzare per usi più bellicosi.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

*Lupa*

Sei troppo indietro... ho addirittura organizzato un parti nella tua casella di mp... non ti sei accorta che ti ho rotto un vaso?


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> mica ti ho mai detto che tu o altri dovete essere d'accordo o in combutta con me...poi è ovvio che "sfrutto" ogni occasione buona...e mi prendo anche la responsabilità se qualcuno "sfruttato" mi mandasse pesantemente a quel paese...


mi sembri un ragazzo simpatico e intelligente, lascia perdere 
sei anche piacevole e divertente ;questa zavorra del rancore ti toglie solo senza darti niente
scusa se mi permetto


----------



## La Lupa (28 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sei troppo indietro... ho addirittura organizzato un parti nella tua casella di mp... non ti sei accorta che ti ho rotto un vaso?








  mi sento veramente fuori concorso...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Me lo manderesti un pm?


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sembri un ragazzo simpatico e intelligente, lascia perdere
> sei anche piacevole e divertente ;questa zavorra del rancore ti toglie solo senza darti niente
> scusa se mi permetto


lo so che è come dici tu...ma per il momento non ho dato abbastanza per quello che ho ricevuto e siccome sono molto impulsivo se faccio direttamente quello che devo fare in pvt e faccia a faccia io finisco denunciato e la persona al PS...e non è che non ci ho provato eh? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




dopo essermi accorto che la persona che ha "dato" vale umanamente  1 e io valgo 1000 mi rode ancora di più il culo...e l'unico modo per renderle la giornata una merda è questo...perchè al contrario di quel che vuole fare vedere le rode il fegato...e io invece sono più contento...hai presente quando hai un vicino che ti sta sul culo (per un evidente motivo)e ti diverti a fargli i dispetti perchè sai che gli girano i coglioni? bene..io faccio la stessa cosa...
quando mi accorgerò che non mi diverte più la smetterò...però mica sono solo questo, spero...


----------



## Bruja (28 Agosto 2008)

*Italia1*



Italia1 ha detto:


> io...zyp..... sono io....


Guarda che non ho personalizzato.... tu, se credi di essere coinvolto non sei certo il solo,.... di rese dei conti forse non ce le ricordiamo più ma ce ne sono state parecchie.  
Forse le ultime new entries non ne sanno nulla....
Non confonderti però, non mi riferisco solo a rapporti uomo donna ma anche ad amicizie poi girate in inimicizie feroci... 
Comunque siamo fra adulti e l'uso di un'opzione comune alla fine dipende da chi la usa... l'uso più improprio é mettere in chiaro quello che ci si é scambiato in privato per sopraggiunte antipatie o altro. Ed é successo più volte.....
Bruja


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Guarda che non ho personalizzato.... tu, se credi di essere coinvolto non sei certo il solo,.... di rese dei conti forse non ce le ricordiamo più ma ce ne sono state parecchie.
> Forse le ultime new entries non ne sanno nulla....
> Non confonderti però, non mi riferisco solo a rapporti uomo donna ma anche ad amicizie poi girate in inimicizie feroci...
> Comunque siamo fra adulti e l'uso di un'opzione comune alla fine dipende da chi la usa... l'uso più improprio é mettere in chiaro quello che ci si é scambiato in privato per sopraggiunte antipatie o altro. Ed é successo più volte.....
> Bruja


bruja anche se avessi fatto il mio nome sarebbe stato uguale...anche perchè chiunque si potrebbe accorgere di quello che faccio...delle rese dei conti degli altri non so nulla....


----------



## Old Addos (28 Agosto 2008)

*Idem ( e non è Josefa )*

Anch' io , pochissimi e quasi tutti di uomini ;

alcuni anni fa , direi maggio - giugno 2005 , la frequentatrice di un forum in cui all' epoca scrivevo , non volle darmi nè il numero di cellulare , nè l' indirizzo di posta elettronica ; non pensavo di potere fare così paura . . . . .


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Anch' io , pochissimi e quasi tutti di uomini ;
> 
> alcuni anni fa , direi maggio - giugno 2005 , la frequentatrice di un forum in cui all' epoca scrivevo , non volle darmi nè il numero di cellulare , nè l' indirizzo di posta elettronica ; non pensavo di potere fare così paura . . . . .


più che paura era disinteresse


----------



## Bruja (28 Agosto 2008)

*Italia1*



Italia1 ha detto:


> bruja anche se avessi fatto il mio nome sarebbe stato uguale...anche perchè chiunque si potrebbe accorgere di quello che faccio...delle rese dei conti degli altri non so nulla....


Prendo atto, ma siccome sai leggere, se non hai letto rese di conti altrui é perché non ci hai fatto caso.... 
Per inciso, sulla tua resa dei conti presterei un occhio di riguardo, perché hai trattato anche l'argomento relativo in chiaro...
Bruja


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Prendo atto, ma siccome sai leggere, se non hai letto rese di conti altrui é perché non ci hai fatto caso....
> Per inciso, sulla tua resa dei conti presterei un occhio di riguardo, perché hai trattato anche l'argomento relativo in chiaro...
> Bruja


non abbastanza bruja...non abbastanza...


----------



## La Lupa (28 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che paura era disinteresse


Che classe!


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Agosto 2008)

Tutte quelle che dicono di non aver MAI ricevuto PM...mentono sapendo di mentina!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho le prove!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tutte quelle che dicono di non aver MAI ricevuto PM...mentono sapendo di mentina!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e ci credo!
 tu non lo sai ma il tuo nomignolo qui nel forum in realtà non è "pupazzetto ricchione" ma "lista di distribuzione"...


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e ci credo!
> tu non lo sai ma il tuo nomignolo qui nel forum in realtà non è "pupazzetto ricchione" ma "lista di distribuzione"...


Credevo fosse "lista di prescrizione"...


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Credevo fosse "lista di prescrizione"...


medica? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















intendevi proscrizione...minchia come mi piace rimarcare gli errori degli altri!!! avrei dovuto fare il maestro con la matita rossa.... ________ zac!


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Agosto 2008)

*Ma secondo te!*



Italia1 ha detto:


> medica?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nessun errore... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 si vede che non sei attento 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...c'è qualcuno che scrive sempre così.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quale vuoi? La 1 la 2 o la 3?


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Nessun errore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok....ho comunque rimarcato un errore... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che mi importa se tu o il tuo amichetto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  tiè!
la 2 comunque...e raddoppio!


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Agosto 2008)

Io voglio un pm da Fedi....


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Io voglio un pm da Fedi....


Sicura di non averne già ricevuti?


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Io voglio un pm da Fedi....


e come lo chiamerete?


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sicura di non averne già ricevuti?








  troppo pochi


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e come lo chiamerete?


Di Pietro?


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e come lo chiamerete?
















   che scemo....


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Di Pietro?
































e che c'azzecca?


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> troppo pochi


Ma figghiaaaa miaaaaa....tu insaziabbbileeee sei ah!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e che c'azzecca?


PM.... Pubblico Ministero.... Di Pietro.
Tutto ti dobbiamo spiegare


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma figghiaaaa miaaaaa....tu insaziabbbileeee sei ah!!!!


Di te non mi stancherei mai....


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> che scemo....


io...tu vuoi un pm da fedi e io sono scemo


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e che c'azzecca?


 
Siiiii??? Prontoooooo???? Ahhhhhh....oggi non è connesso???....è fuori???? Vabbehhh...richiamo!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> PM.... Pubblico Ministero.... Di Pietro.
> Tutto ti dobbiamo spiegare


ma lo so!!!!!!!!!!!!! è che di pietro dice sempre "e che ci azzecca?"


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma lo so!!!!!!!!!!!!! è che di pietro dice sempre "e che ci azzecca?"


Ok.-...han ripristinato la linea!


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma lo so!!!!!!!!!!!!! è che di pietro dice sempre "e che ci azzecca?"


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Siiiii??? Prontoooooo???? Ahhhhhh....oggi non è connesso???....è fuori???? Vabbehhh...richiamo!!!


eccone n'altro.....siete fatti proprio per avere 1 pm insieme...con tanti anni di galera!


----------



## La Lupa (28 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tutte quelle che dicono di non aver MAI ricevuto PM...mentono sapendo di mentina!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma Feddi... noi si parlava di pm broccolatori!

Tu non hai mai mandato pm broccolatori.









No?










A me, dico?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Mica broccolavi no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	















Oddio.


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma Feddi... noi si parlava di pm broccolatori!
> 
> Tu non hai mai mandato pm broccolatori.
> 
> ...


non ti preoccupare, non è niente a cui Raffaele Morelli non saprebbe porre rimedio...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2008)

Io oggi ho mandato un pm broccolatore a Giusy... mi ha respinta dicendomi di essre innamorata di Brugola...

Niente... provero' con altri


----------



## Old caduta dal seggiolone (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il lungo percorso che sto facendo in questo forum mi fa riflettere sul fatto che ricevo pochissimi pm e i pochi che ricevo son tutti di donne..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti capisco, hai tutta la mia comprensione e ne approfitto per scaricare la mia rabbia, perchè anche io non vengo considerata. Però, chi se ne fotte, l'importante è venire, no?!?!?!


----------



## MK (28 Agosto 2008)

caduta dal seggiolone ha detto:


> Ti capisco, hai tutta la mia comprensione e ne approfitto per scaricare la mia rabbia, perchè anche io non vengo considerata. Però, chi se ne fotte, *l'importante è venire, no*?!?!?!


----------



## Grande82 (28 Agosto 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Anch' io , pochissimi e quasi tutti di uomini ;
> 
> alcuni anni fa , direi maggio - giugno 2005 , la frequentatrice di un forum in cui all' epoca scrivevo , non volle darmi nè il numero di cellulare , nè l' indirizzo di posta elettronica ; non pensavo di potere fare così paura . . . . .


ma scusa io non ci vedo nulla di strano.
Sono qui per chaicchierare e parlare e consigliare, non per diventare amica intima tua o di chicchessia. Che se poi succede ben venga, ma perchè forzare le cose?
Numero di tel o mail sono cose personali,molto private, pochissima gente qui conosce anche solo il mio nome, ad esempio. 
Se volevo conoscere tutti quanti mettevo i miei dati in chiaro o andavo al bar. Non è questione di paura bensì di privacy e dimmi se è poco!


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Agosto 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma scusa io non ci vedo nulla di strano.
> Sono qui per chaicchierare e parlare e consigliare, non per diventare amica intima tua o di chicchessia. Che se poi succede ben venga, ma perchè forzare le cose?
> Numero di tel o mail sono cose personali,molto private, pochissima gente qui conosce anche solo il mio nome, ad esempio.
> Se volevo conoscere tutti quanti mettevo i miei dati in chiaro o andavo al bar. Non è questione di paura bensì di privacy e dimmi se è poco!


Dai, Giuditta, non esser così severa...


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma scusa io non ci vedo nulla di strano.
> Sono qui per chaicchierare e parlare e consigliare, non per diventare amica intima tua o di chicchessia. Che se poi succede ben venga, ma perchè forzare le cose?
> Numero di tel o mail sono cose personali,molto private, pochissima gente qui conosce anche solo il mio nome, ad esempio.
> Se volevo conoscere tutti quanti mettevo i miei dati in chiaro o andavo al bar. Non è questione di paura bensì di privacy e dimmi se è poco!


ellamiseria!!!!!!!! che male c'è a chiederti la mail? se vai in un posto e incontri qualcuno se ci sei andata per uno scopo che non è di broccolaggio esclusivo  non dai il tuo numero?


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma Feddi... noi si parlava di pm broccolatori!
> 
> Tu non hai mai mandato pm broccolatori.
> 
> ...


 
Mi hai spezzato il cuore.... ma ho fatto finta di nulla...



















E continuo a soffrire in silenzio











Ma meglio soffrire da soli...che per mano di Napo!!


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ellamiseria!!!!!!!! che male c'è a chiederti la mail? se vai in un posto e incontri qualcuno se ci sei andata per uno scopo che non è di broccolaggio esclusivo non dai il tuo numero?


Chiedere è lecito...rispondere è cortesia...ma chiedere non presuppone obbligatoriamente un si...


----------



## Grande82 (28 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ellamiseria!!!!!!!! che male c'è a chiederti la mail? se vai in un posto e incontri qualcuno se ci sei andata per uno scopo che non è di broccolaggio esclusivo  non dai il tuo numero?


onestamente? no, non lo do il mio numero.
Per esempio ho incontrato alesera perchè mi faceva piacere. Lui mi ha dato il num e io l'ho chiamato con anonimo. 
Sono eccessiva? Forse, ma perchè dovrei forzarmi? 
Se lascio il mio num a qualcuno devo volerlo. Quindi è diverso se ad es è qualcuno che mi piace o che ho conosciuto in un posto dove 'cercavo'. Ma se vado al bar e uno si avvicina e mi dice 'mi dai il tuo numero?' io rispondo 'no, grazie!'


----------



## Grande82 (28 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dai, Giuditta, non esser così severa...


ci proverò.
E sappi che se non hai il mio num una ragione c'è!


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma scusa io non ci vedo nulla di strano.
> Sono qui per chaicchierare e parlare e consigliare, non per diventare amica intima tua o di chicchessia. Che se poi succede ben venga, ma perchè forzare le cose?
> Numero di tel o mail sono cose personali,molto private, pochissima gente qui conosce anche solo il mio nome, ad esempio.
> Se volevo conoscere tutti quanti mettevo i miei dati in chiaro o andavo al bar. Non è questione di paura bensì di privacy e dimmi se è poco!


infatti,
non si capisce perchè una donna che si dichiara felicemente sposata debba dare il numero di telefono o la mail ad uno sconosciuto


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Agosto 2008)

*Smemoranda...*



Grande82 ha detto:


> ci proverò.
> E sappi che se non hai il mio num una ragione c'è!


Ma ma maaaaaa.....io ce l'ho!


----------



## Grande82 (28 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma ma maaaaaa.....io ce l'ho!


Oh cacchio!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> onestamente? no, non lo do il mio numero.
> Per esempio ho incontrato alesera perchè mi faceva piacere. Lui mi ha dato il num e io l'ho chiamato con anonimo.
> Sono eccessiva? Forse, ma perchè dovrei forzarmi?
> Se lascio il mio num a qualcuno devo volerlo. Quindi è diverso se ad es è qualcuno che mi piace o che ho conosciuto in un posto dove 'cercavo'. Ma se vado al bar e uno si avvicina e mi dice 'mi dai il tuo numero?' io rispondo 'no, grazie!'


scusa ma magari nemmeno qui ti si manda un pm in cui a freddo ti si chiede "mi dai il num?"si parla ecc....e magari dopo qualche giorno/settimana te lo si chiede...ovvio che se la persona non ti piace in quel senso non glielo dai ma non vedo il perchè di tutto questo anonimato 
...normalmente anche io quando mi è capitato ho preferito dare il mio num  alla fanciulla e farle decidere se volesse chiamarmi con num pvt o con il suo...


----------



## MK (28 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti,
> non si capisce perchè una donna che si dichiara felicemente sposata debba dare il numero di telefono o la mail ad uno sconosciuto


Beh anche una donna non sposata Minerva, concordo con Grande.


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti,
> non si capisce perchè una donna che si dichiara felicemente sposata debba dare il numero di telefono o la mail ad uno sconosciuto


chi è sposata?


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh anche una donna non sposata Minerva, concordo con Grande.


certo.
io parlo proprio del caso specifico


----------



## Grande82 (28 Agosto 2008)

io non sono sposata....


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2008)

buonanotte


----------



## Mari' (28 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> buonanotte


vai a nanna?


----------



## MK (28 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> vai a nanna?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma figghiaaaa miaaaaa....tu insaziabbbileeee sei ah!!!!


anche io voglio un tuo pm ....o mp.....altrimenti faccio una cosa brutta


----------



## Mari' (28 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


dove ho sbagliato mo


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> vai a nanna?


no, mollavo il colpo, marì


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Chiedere è lecito...rispondere è cortesia...ma chiedere non presuppone obbligatoriamente un si...


si, ma lei esclude un si a prescindere...è questo che mi fa impazzire........


----------



## Mari' (28 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, mollavo il colpo, marì


l'avevo capito


----------



## MK (28 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> dove ho sbagliato mo


Marì ridevo per la battuta, dai su...


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si, ma lei esclude un si a prescindere...è questo che mi fa impazzire........


Se leggi bene i casi che ha fatto...non mi par così incomprensibile... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma visto che ci teniamo alla tua sanità mentale...non scriviamo più in questo thread!


----------



## Mari' (28 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Marì ridevo per la battuta, dai su...


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> anche io voglio un tuo pm ....o mp.....altrimenti faccio una cosa brutta













Noooooo ti pregoooooooo...la vista del sangue nooooooooooo.......


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Noooooo ti pregoooooooo...la vista del sangue nooooooooooo.......


 
ma no o.c..etto del mio cuore


----------



## Grande82 (28 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si, ma lei esclude un si a prescindere...è questo che mi fa impazzire........


ma non a prescindere!
solo che prima di dare la mail dico 'sentiamoci via mp' e solo se mi sento serena posso dare il numero o la mail! Serena non vuol dire sicura, ma solo che mi va di farlo!
Escludo di dare il mio numero ad uno sconosciuto, quello sì! Per strada o su un forum!


----------



## Mari' (28 Agosto 2008)

*per restare in tema*

chi e' puffetta823?


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2008)

grande ha pienamente ragione. e fa molto bene a fare attenzione alle persone alle quali dare confidenza.


----------



## MK (28 Agosto 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma non a prescindere!
> solo che prima di dare la mail dico 'sentiamoci via mp' e solo se mi sento serena posso dare il numero o la mail! Serena non vuol dire sicura, ma solo che mi va di farlo!
> Escludo di dare il mio numero ad uno sconosciuto, quello sì! Per strada o su un forum!


idem


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> idem


ma solo per la loro incolumità, non per altro.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















minchia ma quanto sono bastardo?


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

ps: come mi piace quella firma...tu fai un sacco di rumore allora..molesto s'intende...


----------



## Old Confù (28 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti,
> non si capisce perchè una donna che si dichiara felicemente sposata debba dare il numero di telefono o la mail ad uno sconosciuto


Grande....ma ti sei sposata????ma senza dire niente????ma come!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

*non per disilluderti*



Grande82 ha detto:


> ebbene sì!!!!


tanto per curiosità...hai mai sentito di uno che riceve la foto e ti dice "ammazzao che cesso??"


----------



## Old Addos (28 Agosto 2008)

*per Grande82*

No , non c' è nulla di strano , in effetti ;

dal mio punto di vista , si chiede il numero o l' indirizzo di posta elettronica a persone con le quali si ritiene di avere sintonia o esperienze condivise , per potere comunicare in vari modi ;

a parte l' eventuale indifferenza verso l' interlocutore , nel tempo mi sono reso conto che la riservatezza è un aspetto molto sentito , per cui a mio parere è controproducente insistere ;

se poi la conoscenza avrà sviluppi , certe " concessioni " verranno da sè , senza forzare , appunto.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2008)

183 post e 1 solo pm (dal generoso zyp)- 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Siete solo chiacchere e distintivo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





la riservatezza va benissimo, ognuno decide in base alla propria coscienza ed esperienza.

io vado molto a pelle. se qualcuno che mi è simpatico e che reputo corretto, pur non interessandomi assolutamente a livello di broccolaggio ,mi chiede il telefono non ci vedo nulla di male a darglielo.
se invece non m'ispira no. semplice.
Confido sulla sua intelligenza se ci prova e capisce che non ce n'è-

oltretutto non parlo solo di uomini. Il mio numero lo hanno quasi solo donne con le quali sono in amicizia .

Ora ho addirittura trovato l'amore con angelodelmale.
Siete invitati al fidanzamento


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> 183 post e 1 solo pm (dal generoso zyp)-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per la proprietà transitiva dovremmo essere anche noi fidanzati allora? noi saremmo già alla lista nozze con bomboniere annesse...sapevalo!


----------



## Mari' (28 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *183 post e 1 solo pm *(dal generoso zyp)-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Medu' ma Zyp ha in attivo 627 interventi, dei quali 15 lo vedono come autore dei post  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 cosa sono questi 183 post?


----------



## Old Confù (28 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Medu' ma Zyp ha in attivo 627 interventi, dei quali 15 lo vedono come autore dei post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


suppongo i post di tutti noi...intervenuti in qsto thread di Mudusina!!!


----------



## Mari' (28 Agosto 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> suppongo i post di tutti noi...intervenuti in qsto thread di Mudusina!!!



... ma se stiamo a 186 con questo mio ... BOH! Vediamo cosa ci dice Medusa.


----------



## Old Confù (28 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma se stiamo a 186 con questo mio ... BOH! Vediamo cosa ci dice Medusa.


ahhhh bhoooo allora!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

quando ha scritto asudem era il 183° post il suo...


----------



## Mari' (28 Agosto 2008)

Grazie ora ho capito.


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

prego


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Agosto 2008)

io dò il mio nr di cell a un sacco di gente. 
credo che non sia il dare o meno il nr di tel, il problema, ma semmai non essere chiari con le persone.


----------



## MK (28 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> io dò il mio nr di cell a un sacco di gente.
> credo che non sia il dare o meno il nr di tel, il problema, ma semmai non essere chiari con le persone.


Ciao Anna, ben ritrovata. Mi sei mancata... Come butta?


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ciao Anna, ben ritrovata. Mi sei mancata... Come butta?


butta come al solito.
però... da quando porto il mio anello in plastica trovato in bagno, mi sento una donna diversa.
mi sta portando fortuna


----------



## MK (28 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> butta come al solito.
> però... da quando porto il mio anello in plastica trovato in bagno, mi sento una donna diversa.
> mi sta portando fortuna


Anello in plastica?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Colore?


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anello in plastica?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trasparente. 
mi sento tipo che ci ho una sfera magica al dito. solo che non è sferico.


----------



## MK (28 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> trasparente.
> mi sento tipo che ci ho una sfera magica al dito. solo che* non è sferico*.


L'importante è che resti la magia, o no?


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> L'importante è che resti la magia, o no?


senti. intanto ho pensato una cosa. la gente spende soldi per leggere il signore degli anelli.
bene. io da ora in poi sarò la signora dell'anello in plastica.
così ho deciso.


----------



## MK (28 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> senti. intanto ho pensato una cosa. la gente spende un sacco di soldi per leggere il signore degli anelli.
> bene. io da ora in poi sarà la signora dell'anello in plastica.
> così ho deciso.


 













   dai Tolkien non è così male su...


----------



## Mari' (29 Agosto 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> onestamente? no, non lo do il mio numero.
> Per esempio *ho incontrato alesera* perchè mi faceva piacere. Lui mi ha dato il num e io l'ho chiamato con anonimo.
> Sono eccessiva? Forse, ma perchè dovrei forzarmi?
> Se lascio il mio num a qualcuno devo volerlo. Quindi è diverso se ad es è qualcuno che mi piace o che ho conosciuto in un posto dove 'cercavo'. Ma se vado al bar e uno si avvicina e mi dice 'mi dai il tuo numero?' io rispondo 'no, grazie!'


ALLA FACCIA DEL BABBA'  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   Alesera tomo tomo e cacchio cacchio  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ...


----------



## MK (29 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ALLA FACCIA DEL BABBA'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

















   dai che Alesera è così dolce Marì...


----------



## Mari' (29 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> dai che Alesera è così dolce Marì...


... e' nu BABBA'


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> dai Tolkien non è così male su...


e io sono così male?


----------



## MK (29 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e io sono così male?


Tu?  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Lo sai che se fossi lesbica perderei la testa per una donna come te... 

Più di così...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Comunque, da adolescente mi presi una cotta pazzesca per un tipo che mi raccontò di preferire spendere i pochi soldi che aveva per Tolkien invece di comprarsi un paio di jeans nuovi...


----------



## MK (29 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e' nu BABBA'


E' troppo buono, vero Marì...


----------



## Mari' (29 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' troppo buono, vero Marì...


SI!


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> dai Tolkien non è così male su...


Io sono una fanatica di Tolkien!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (29 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Io sono una fanatica di Tolkien!!!!


ridammi subito il mio numero di cellulare!


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Agosto 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ridammi subito il mio numero di cellulare!


 






No!!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (29 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> No!!!!!



In effetti ha ragione....Tolkien....ma come si fa?!?


----------



## Lettrice (30 Agosto 2008)

Io appoggio Giusy... Tolkien sapeva il fatto suo!


----------



## Old Giusy (30 Agosto 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> In effetti ha ragione....Tolkien....ma come si fa?!?


Mi volete far partire l'embolo di prima mattina?


----------



## Old Giusy (30 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io appoggio Giusy... Tolkien sapeva il fatto suo!
























   è un grandissimo!
Io ho letto tutto di lui!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Agosto 2008)

ma chi caxxo è tolkien??


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma chi caxxo è tolkien??


si vabbe, ma se non ci siamo sui fondamentali allora ditelo............


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si vabbe, ma se non ci siamo sui fondamentali allora ditelo............


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


che c'è?


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> che c'è?


mi dici chi è??
ben gentile


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi dici chi è??
> ben gentile


lo scrittore de "Il signore degli anelli"


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> lo scrittore de "Il signore degli anelli"


mai visto un film della saga mai letto il libro.
E' grave?


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mai visto un film della saga mai letto il libro.
> E' grave?


assolutamente no!!!!!!!!!!!!
e chi l'ha mai letto? ha le proporzioni di "guerra e pace"..non so se mi spiego... il film poi dopo 3 minuti ho cambiato canale...ciascuno dei ventidue...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mai visto un film della saga mai letto il libro.
> E' grave?





Italia1 ha detto:


> assolutamente no!!!!!!!!!!!!
> e chi l'ha mai letto? ha le proporzioni di "guerra e pace"..non so se mi spiego... il film poi dopo 3 minuti ho cambiato canale...ciascuno dei ventidue...


Ve lo spiego io: c'è un nanetto con i piedi pelosi che si trova nelle mani un anello che dà il potere (e il potere come si sà corrompe) e tutti vogliono l'anello. Lui scappa e gli altri gli corrono dietro.


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ve lo spiego io: c'è un nanetto con i piedi pelosi che si trova nelle mani un anello che dà il potere (e il potere come si sà corrompe) e tutti vogliono l'anello. Lui scappa e gli altri gli corrono dietro.


berlusconi e i suoi ministri...2 palle..........


----------



## Old giobbe (30 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mai visto un film della saga mai letto il libro.
> E' grave?


Mai letto un libro ma ho visto tutti i film della saga.
Tutti belli, ma il migliore credo sia il primo.
Avevo incominciato a leggere il libro, ci sono un casino di particolari che nel film non ci sono.
Mi era sembrato un buon libro.
È un libro per ragazzi, ma va bene per tutti.
L'autore ha una fantasia enorme.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Agosto 2008)

Ho letto la trilogia in 5 giorni... in quei 5 giorni non ho fatto altro che leggere quel libro...

Il film e' pallosissimo il libro e' scritto bene


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il lungo percorso che sto facendo in questo forum mi fa riflettere sul fatto che ricevo pochissimi pm e i pochi che ricevo son tutti di donne..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vedo che l'interesse maschile è sempre molto sottovalutato - non ricevi messaggi privato perché è maggiore piacere corteggiarti in pubblico, sotto l'occhio di tutti.

Sesso non è tutto, cara, e se vuoi ti regalo un pacco di pampers per le gocce


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Agosto 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Vedo che l'interesse maschile è sempre molto sottovalutato - non ricevi messaggi privato perché è maggiore piacere corteggiarti in pubblico, sotto l'occhio di tutti.
> 
> Sesso non è tutto, cara, e se vuoi ti regalo un pacco di pampers per le gocce





















ps, quella delle gocce era una presa per il culo dopo un'affermazione di un 'altra utente.io non mollo nessunissima goccia


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho letto la trilogia in 5 giorni... in quei 5 giorni non ho fatto altro che leggere quel libro...
> 
> Il film e' pallosissimo il libro e' scritto bene


Non ho letto il libro, ma il film me lo guardo almeno una volta l'anno, l'ultima volta proprio 15 giorni fa. E' il migliore film che ho mai visto, ma comprendo che a qualcuno non può piacere - come storia vissuta nel film è banale, e forse sarebbe meglio conoscere anche il libro. Meglio anche i libri che racchiudono "Il Signore degli Annelli".


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ps, quella delle gocce era una presa per il culo dopo un'affermazione di un 'altra utente.io non mollo nessunissima goccia


Oggi hai la luna storta. Sorry per le battute. Aspetto un altro dì.


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Agosto 2008)

Persa, Frodo non è un nanetto peloso, è un HOBBIT!
E l'Anello è tramandato da suo zio Bilbo a lui, costretto quindi ad entrare a Mordor, la Terra del Male Assoluto dove vive Sauron, il Signore degli Anelli appunto, e trovare la Montagna di Fuoco per distruggerlo.
Se Sauron dovesse trovare l'Anello del Potere, tutta la Terra di Mezzo sarà in suo potere.
Il libro è spettacolare, lunghissimo ma troppo troppo bello!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il film tralascia (ovviamente) moltissimi episodi....


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Oggi hai la luna storta. Sorry per le battute. Aspetto un altro dì.


ogni dì è buono per le battute 

	
	
		
		
	


	








io scherzavo..non vorrei che si pensasse pure che sono incontinente


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ogni dì è buono per le battute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


capirai, tra tutti i nei sarebbe il difetto meno fastidioso...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> capirai, tra tutti i nei sarebbe il difetto meno fastidioso...


ma se sono adorabile


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se sono adorabile


come un callo sul tallone


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> come un callo sul tallone


che niente niente ce l'hai con me??


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che niente niente ce l'hai con me??


non ho nessuno on line con cui prendermela, abbi pazienza nè?


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non ho nessuno on line con cui prendermela, abbi pazienza nè?


Mi sono salvata..... Fiùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùù


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Mi sono salvata..... Fiùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùù


con te non c'è gusto....


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> con te non c'è gusto....


Perchè?


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Perchè?


perchè non rispondi a tono...


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il lungo percorso che sto facendo in questo forum mi fa riflettere sul fatto che ricevo pochissimi pm e i pochi che ricevo son tutti di donne..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


li sai muovere ?


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> li sai muovere ?


Faccio certi occhiolini che manco te lo immagini 

	
	
		
		
	


	













bentornato cazzone!


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Faccio certi occhiolini che manco te lo immagini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grazie ... ma che rimanga tra noi però  

	
	
		
		
	


	





quando me li fai vedere ?


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> grazie ... ma che rimanga tra noi però
> 
> 
> 
> ...


adesso sono in vacanza (i capezzoli).
appena tornano ci mettiamo d'accordo.


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Agosto 2008)

già...bentornato, cazzone!


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> adesso sono in vacanza (i capezzoli).
> appena tornano ci mettiamo d'accordo.


sono al mare a sen-igaliia?


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sono al mare a sen-igaliia?







 ma perchè infierisci così?? cosa ti ho fatto??


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *adesso sono in vacanza* (i capezzoli).
> appena tornano ci mettiamo d'accordo.


Ottimo così si rilassano un po' ... ho la pelle delicata e le cose che pungono non mi piacciono.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Nel caso serva la convergenza poi eventualmente posso anche darti una mano. 

ciao


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> già...bentornato, cazzone!


 
hey ciao fratello


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma perchè infierisci così?? cosa ti ho fatto??


l'era una battuta.... senti la mancanza? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












di un po' ma la clitoride l'hai mandata in un posto col climax più caldo?


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> l'era una battuta.... senti la mancanza?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche la mia era una battuta alla tua 

	
	
		
		
	


	









e lascia stare il mio clitoride che è mio e lo gestisco io


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche la mia era una battuta alla tua
> 
> 
> 
> ...


egoista !!!


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Ottimo così si rilassano un po' ... ho la pelle delicata e le cose che pungono non mi piacciono.


figurati, gli fò la punta tutte le mattine!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche la mia era una battuta alla tua
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche  la mia era una battuta alla tua che era una battuta alla mia...


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> figurati, gli fò la punta tutte le mattine!!

















anch'io


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Agosto 2008)

faccio fatica a gestire le mie cose figurati LA tua clitoride...


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> anch'io


caxxo che dolore!


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> *faccio fatica a gestire* *le mie cose* figurati LA tua clitoride...


provato con l'assorbente con le ali ?


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> caxxo che dolore!

















però non sporco più la tazza


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> faccio fatica a gestire le mie cose figurati LA tua clitoride...


ora glielo dico...però caxxo, è già sotto stress...una mazzata alla volta capperi!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> però non sporco più la tazza


a furia di spuntare fra un po' parlerei di tazzina...


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> provato con l'assorbente con le ali ?


soffro di vertigini...


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> a furia di spuntare fra un po' parlerei di tazzina...


magari ... fa come i peli ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Italia1 ha detto:


> soffro di vertigini...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2008)

esco da questo thread perchè siete due zozzoni


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> magari ... fa come i peli ...


nel senso che poi ricresce?


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> esco da questo thread perchè siete due zozzoni
























ola ola vo' a dormire nell'aiola...


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> esco da questo thread perchè siete due zozzoni


profumati però ... 

riprenditi il perizoma però ... non vorrei scivolare.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ola ola vo' a dormire nell'aiola...


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> nel senso che poi ricresce?


e non solo


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> profumati però ...
> 
> riprenditi il perizoma però ... non vorrei scivolare.


non so dove sia finito...


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non so dove sia finito...


Italia 1 esci la mutanda !!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> e non solo


ti racconta le favole prima di dormire? ti gestisce il budget di casa? ti porta fuori la spazzatura?


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ti racconta le favole prima di dormire? ti gestisce il budget di casa? ti porta fuori la spazzatura?

















mi dà il pane ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Italia 1 esci la mutanda !!!!


si è infilata tra gli appennini..aspetta un attimo...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Italia 1 esci la mutanda !!!!


vi ricordo che sono donna virtuosa e convalescente.
moderatevi e contenetevi.

ho come il sospetto che durante le vacanze abbiate concluso poco, dal tasso di arrapaggine che esternate


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> mi dà il pane ...


qua si parla di soffocotti col prosciutto...al pane ancora nessuno ci era arrivato....sei troppo avanti...


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vi ricordo che sono donna virtuosa e convalescente.
> moderatevi e contenetevi.
> 
> ho come il sospetto che durante le vacanze abbiate concluso poco, dal tasso di arrapaggine che esternate


brava miss marple!!!!!


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vi ricordo che sono donna virtuosa e convalescente.
> *moderatevi e contenetevi.*
> 
> ho come il sospetto che durante le vacanze abbiate concluso poco, dal tasso di arrapaggine che esternate


ci hai preso per dei collant ?

sospetti bene, ma va che anche nel periodo lavorativo è sempre così ... almeno per me ....


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> brava miss marple!!!!!



almeno la signora in giallo 

	
	
		
		
	


	












e non è che tu sia di primo pelo, poirot dei miei stivaletti...


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> *ci hai preso per dei collant ?*
> 
> sospetti bene, ma va che anche nel periodo lavorativo è sempre così ... almeno per me ....


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> almeno la signora in giallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il primo pelo l'ho tolto...il secondo...zac...
stivaletti a spillo in latex immagino...


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> *qua si parla di soffocotti col prosciutto*...al pane ancora nessuno ci era arrivato....sei troppo avanti...









a Riccione invece li fanno bene con rucola e squaquerone ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> a Riccione invece li fanno bene con rucola e squaquerone ...


non ti dico cosa stavo per scrivere alla vista della parola squacquerone.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Persa, Frodo non è un nanetto peloso, è un HOBBIT!
> E l'Anello è tramandato da suo zio Bilbo a lui, costretto quindi ad entrare a Mordor, la Terra del Male Assoluto dove vive Sauron, il Signore degli Anelli appunto, e trovare la Montagna di Fuoco per distruggerlo.
> Se Sauron dovesse trovare l'Anello del Potere, tutta la Terra di Mezzo sarà in suo potere.
> Il libro è spettacolare, lunghissimo ma troppo troppo bello!
> ...
















Sembri me quando mi dicono che è ridicolo quel mostriciattolo verde che parla con una costruzione sintattica assurda in Guerre stellari...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




So che Frodo è un hobbit...ma mi piace di più il mostriciattolo nudo che si è distrutto per il suo tessoro...


----------



## Lettrice (31 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sembri me quando mi dicono che è ridicolo quel mostriciattolo verde che parla con una costruzione sintattica assurda in Guerre stellari...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ritira immediatamente le tue accuse allo Jedy... o non farmi parlare che e' meglio...


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ritira immediatamente le tue accuse allo Jedy... o non farmi parlare che e' meglio...


ariete anche tu?


----------



## Lettrice (31 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ariete anche tu?


No, Cancro... dolcissimo segno 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non si nota?


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, Cancro... dolcissimo segno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


già dalla prima lettera che lessi da te scritta lo notai....


----------



## Lettrice (31 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> già dalla prima lettera che lessi da te scritta lo notai....



Meno male si nota che sono una cucciolotta... di jena


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Meno male si nota che sono una cucciolotta... di jena


ah sisi, come no............al volo


----------

